
Where Have All the Sexy Movies Gone? - anarbadalov
http://www.playboy.com/articles/film-crit-hulk-sex-in-cinema
======
anarbadalov
"Sexuality, nudity and arousal have become valueless in so many ways to
people. Meanwhile the bigger goals of sex: intimacy, fulfillment, and sexual
happiness remain as elusive as ever."

